# A friend of mine who is a doctor — (Relative Clauses)



## Luminista

Merhaba,

I am trying to say this : I went to a friend of mine who is doctor.

My tries : 

Doktor olan bir arkadaşıma gittim.

Doktor olduğu bir arkadaşıma gittim.

If it has no meaning, I'm really sorry


----------



## Rallino

Luminista said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> I am trying to say this : I went to a friend of mine who is doctor.
> 
> My tries :
> 
> Doktor olan bir arkadaşıma gittim.
> 
> Doktor olduğu bir arkadaşıma gittim.
> 
> [...]



When you make relative clauses, you pay attention to one thing: 

If the noun on which you introduce the relative clause is the subject of the clause, then use -en/-an.

In your sentence: 

 I went to a friend of mine who is doctor.

You introduced a relative after the phrase "a friend of mine". All right, and who is the subject of the relative clause? (Who is the doctor?) A friend of mine. So it's also the subject of the clause: You use -en/-an.

--------------

The reverse case is when the word is the object of the relative clause. For example:

The book which he reads is boring.

I've introduced a relative claused after "the book", but we should also determine the subject of the clause: _Who reads?_ - _He reads. _So, the subject of relative clause is not the book. In that case you use "-diği" + possessive of whichever person is doing the action. In this case it's the 3rd person, so no ending:

Okuduğu kitap çok sıkıcı.


----------



## al-sirbi

Is there any normal sentence where we can say "doktor oldugu"?
For example, we want to move to new quarter. We consider pros and cons.
And we when we finally make decision to move to the quarter that has a hospital, 
is it "Doktoru olan semti seçelim" or "Doktor olduğu semti seçelim".


----------



## Rallino

Hospital is _hastane_. You wrote 2 Turkish sentences, the first one is the translation of the English phrase, but the second one isn't incorrect either. It's got a meaning, too.

Doktoru olan semti seçelim = Let's choose the quarter that has a doctor.

Doktor olduğu semti seçelim = Let's choose the quarter where s/he is the doctor.


------
EDIT:

One more thing, that just occured to me:
_
Doktoru olan semti seçelim.(1)_ and _Doktor olan arkadaşıma gideceğim.(2)_ are grammatically different.

(1). First sentence is a fusion of the following two phrases: _Semti seçelim._ & _Semtin doktoru var._

In Relative clauses 'var' becomes_ olan._ We understand this, because 'doktoru' is in possessive form.

(2). Second sentence is a fusion of the following two phrases: _Arkadaşıma gideceğim._ & _Arkadaşım doktor._

In a normal sentence, we don't use the verb to be in present tense - which is called a zero-copula situation. But in the relative clauses, the verb 'olmak' appears. So here, _olan_ is the real verb 'to be' that was invisible in the original sentence. (We understand this, because 'doktor' is in nominative form.)


----------



## al-sirbi

> Doktor olduğu semti seçelim = Let's choose the quarter where *s/he* is the doctor



We can make this sentence more clear by mentioning the subject* - Onun *doktor olduğu semti seçelim.


----------



## Luminista

I had to read many times in order to understand well, relative clauses as many other notions are not easy for a beginner.
I will try to do some exercices to get that more.

Many thanks for your help, it is really helpful


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> You introduced a relative after the phrase "a friend of mine". All right, and who is the subject of the relative clause? (Who is the doctor?) A friend of mine. So it's also the subject of the clause: You use -en/-an.



To remember this think of "-AN" like it's "the one"

Example:   
Doktor olan: The one who is a doctor.
Güzel olan: The one who is beautiful.
Ankaralı olan: The one who is from Ankara.


----------

